# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  A little overwhelmed...

## MrFixIt

Was going through the gear inventory today since it was raining cats and dogs out, and realized that I have a lot of gear for a lot of different situations.
My problem was which pack for this, quick pack for that and what gear should go into what.
Anyone else have this dilemma? Or am I overthinking the whole thing?
I have preps relevant to my situation (weather being the 1st, the zombie apocalypse being 2nd... :Wink: ), so how do you good folks set up?
I am extremely redundant in 1st aid being certified in CPR and basic 1st aid, redundant in food, water, ammo, and other items for "comfort".

----------


## hunter63

I think you are over thinking the idea of BOB.

After watching Naked and Afraid, I come to realize that any more than two objects are a luxury......LOL

Start with pockets--clothes/coats, to EDC, to day/fanny pack, to overland Alice pack, to vehicles, packed, to entire primitive camp packed in trailer, to BOL cabin.......and of course home preps.

----------


## kyratshooter

*Some of the best gear in the survival community is sitting unused in BOBs, stuffed in closets, all over the country.*


Naked and afraid don't count!  They always have a knife but they are always short on either fire building gear or water purification gear.

And 90% of the time they would trade what they did bring for a can of bug spray after the first night.

----------


## Batch

Mr Fixit,

What is redundant? 

All your packs are already built in redundant to your comfort level? Or your gear is redundant and you are trying how best to distribute it?

As an example you are redundant in having to FAKs and one goes in the weather kit and one goes in the zombie kit.

I have kits for archery, muzzle loader, fishing, gator, duck. Then I add modular kits to those. I might just grab my woods pack and one of those. But, for me, I need the pack for the task at hand more than I need the other stuff. 

So, I have gotten to camp without my release for my bow. Even though I shoot other bows off finger with no finger guard. I practice with the bow I was hunting with with that release exclusively. 

Either modularize the kit that supports the activities you expect encounter or have the specific packs and modularize the things you'll need in each kit that you aren't willing to pay for or duplicate twice. An example might be a GPS. You might have $500 GPS with all your important way points already programed in. In a grab in go situation that GPS and its supporting kit like cables and spare batteries must have a space in both your weather and your zombie pack. But, you shouldn't need the zombie katana in the weather bag.




> *Some of the best gear in the survival community is sitting unused in BOBs, stuffed in closets, all over the country.*
> 
> 
> Naked and afraid don't count!  They always have a knife but they are always short on either fire building gear or water purification gear.
> 
> And 90% of the time they would trade what they did bring for a can of bug spray after the first night.


You know we could play a game. We couple have everybody who wanted to play put their hat in. Then everyone who enters should have access to Naked and Afraid. Draw 2 names at a given time and allow for them to watch the episode. 

Say you and I are drawn. We have to be on line at the time and except the challenge or someone else is drawn. Then you have 1 1/2" hours to watch the show and post what you would have done different. You start out with an assessment of the average of the two contestants on that episode. You end up with an average of what ever you had before that (if you have played before on this site) and the score you score on the episode after the folks here score your comments of what you would do different. 

We could do the same for dual survivor, dude your screwed and any other show. 

In the glades in the old days and now, no one wanted to be without a mosquito bar. People stopped being friends with folks over them going in and out of a mosquito bar too many times and letting them marsh mosquitoes in. 

But, you can use elderberry, myrtle, mangrove, dog fennel, nepeta and others.

----------


## MrFixIt

@ hunter, yes, you're right. I was overthinking it. I do have a BOB as well as the wifey and daughter, but hopefully those will sit. More of a bug in type.

@kyrat, I have one pack that has gear in it that has never been opened, much less used!

@ Batch, the modular idea is great. I actually thought about storing specific type gear in Rubbermaid containers. I could then add what I needed before heading out.

Thanks for the replies everyone, and that game you mentioned sounds great!

----------


## Rick

Decide what you are preparing for, what's required in that environment and then pack accordingly. You will always be short of something and have something you don't need. But the best way to trim that down is do a survival week-end. Take your pack and live out of it for a week-end in the environment you plan to be in. When you can do that comfortably you'll have your bag pretty close to correct.

----------


## Tokwan

hahahahaha..too much stuff huh?

----------


## hunter63

Called "one more thing -ites".....
Get a pack for (fill in the blank)....put in what you thing you need for (fill in blank), listen the everyone else, ad keeping adding stuff that sound like you may need it some day for something.

Now bag is over loaded.......

Buy bigger bag and start over.......or just put that small bag in the vehicle...then start over.....

Repeat till you have many bags ready everywhere or the bag is so big you can't lift it anymore.

Actually carrying and using the gear, does cut down amount packed....... 

Note to self.....need GPS and support....one more thing.

----------


## hayshaker

the preppers dilema having the stuffits,molle fever, and that end of the world pack that takes two men to lift and then mount on a burro
cause the wife would,nt leave her wedding dish set and you coulndt live without make a list here. that sounds like me i,ve really sized down since then.

----------

